# to mod grf or not



## kvothe (Mar 7, 2011)

I know it is standard to take ghrp/ipa and mod grf together, has anyone taken only the ghrps?  Due to budgetary restrictions, the ghrp is doable, but both together are a bit expensive.  Looking mainly for real world experiences if possible, thanks!


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 7, 2011)

kvothe said:


> I know it is standard to take ghrp/ipa and mod grf together, has anyone taken only the ghrps? Due to budgetary restrictions, the ghrp is doable, but both together are a bit expensive. Looking mainly for real world experiences if possible, thanks!


 I wouldnt waste my time running Ipam by itself, or any of the ghrps. People will argue this fact, but this is my opinion on this subject.

If you cant make a commitment to at least a 16 week protocol, I would not bother. Peps, have jumped down in price very drastically. In all fairness, you need to run these together, in order to get what your hoping to achieve. If your fundage is low, Order enough for 4 to 6 weeks, then replace another new order. If this is not in your budget, then save your money, and just train, do some research, and then when you have enough cash, place your order.

ps.. Lots of great post on Research Chemicals forum!!! Austin with Extreme Peptides, is the dude to talk to at the moment, same goes for Twist....


----------



## Silver Back (Mar 7, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I wouldnt waste my time running Ipam by itself, or any of the ghrps. People will argue this fact, but this is my opinion on this subject.
> 
> If you cant make a commitment to at least a 16 week protocol, I would not bother. Peps, have jumped down in price very drastically. In all fairness, you need to run these together, in order to get what your hoping to achieve. If your fundage is low, Order enough for 4 to 6 weeks, then replace another new order. If this is not in your budget, then save your money, and just train, do some research, and then when you have enough cash, place your order.
> 
> ps.. Lots of great post on Research Chemicals forum!!! Austin with Extreme Peptides, is the dude to talk to at the moment, same goes for Twist....




I couldn't agree more with this post. 

Ipa and mod grf is drastically changing my appearance. The recomp effect Ive had in the last two months is unlike anything I've experienced.


----------



## kvothe (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks fellas, was looking for stuff like that!


----------

